# WTB: Vintage Ross Convertible Kids Crusier Bike



## wercmcbecker (Sep 26, 2010)

Hi all,

I am looking for a Ross Convertible Kids Crusier Bike with 13 inch wheels for my son.  Red or Blue would be fine.  I would like to get it locally near Portland, Oregon.
This is our son, Carston, next to one at a swap meet in Clark Co. Washington. 





We went on a Whizzer ride that day and the owner of this bike was gone when we got back.  Most likely because the rain was soaking everyone.

Thanks


----------



## phillbilly123 (Aug 19, 2011)

*ross convertible kids bike*

my name is vince . i dont know if you are still in the market for another bike but i have one it looks to be original except for the seat if you are interested please call 224-201-8648 i am in chicago


----------

